# Ba



## Roshini

Why do we put a 'ba' at the end of most sentences in tagalog? for e.g, Kung ako naman ay iiwas, malalaman mo ba ..??
(what does this mean anyway? hehe...)
 
I know that di ba means isn't it, but for some sentences, people just put the word ba there at the end, why is this so?
Maraming salamat sayo. Magandang araw sa inyong lahat!


----------



## SofiaB

Ba= ?     question word


----------



## Roshini

Just generally, using the word ba. How does one use it in a sentence? You don't just simply add ba(If i'm not mistaken, ba is used in a question) anywhere we like, di ba? Just explain that with some examples. Thanks.


----------



## poul

The particle BA usually comes after the first element of a sentence. BA works about the same 
as a question mark. It lets the speaker know that you are asking a question. Please note that 
BA is *only* used for questions that must have *a yes or no answer*. 

1) In a simple predicative sentence, it comes after the predicate. Here are some examples:
Doktor si Pedro sa PGH. - Pedro is a doctor at PGH. 
Doktor *ba* si Pedro sa PGH? - Is Pedro a doctor at PGH? 

Mabait si Maria. - Maria is kind. 
Mabait *ba* si Maria? - Is Maria kind? 

Pupunta si Tess sa Cebu bukas. - Tess is going to Cebu tomorrow.
Pupunta *ba* si Tess sa Cebu bukas? - Is Tess going to Cebu tomorrow?


hope this helps you to understand the use of BA


----------



## SofiaB

Mayroon  ba silang ginawa?  Anong oras ba?


----------



## poul

Im not a tagalog speaker, but you can't answer *'what time is it ?*' with yes or no, so i guess you have to say *'Anong oras na?*' instead. Will I be wrong on this ?


----------



## Roshini

So which is right now? anong oras ba? or anong oras na? What I personallt feel is that 'Anong oras na?' is more appropriate as poul said earlier that BA is used for a question which the ans. is yes or no....di ba? By the way, thank you very much poul for your execellent explanation!.


----------



## Roshini

SofiaB, can you please translate your sentences to english please.


----------



## wEi-wEi

> Mayroon  ba silang ginawa?  Anong oras ba?


it means:
*
Are they doing something? What time?*

-----------------------------------------------------------
_*
we can say "anong oras ba?" if you want to confirm the object you're talking about to a person...*
_
in : anong oras ba? >> you're confirming to a person about "what time" you'll be meeting or something...

*ba = is mostly used when asking question
*
when you say "anong oras na?" you're asking for the time, but not directly confirming for the time...

anong oras ba = what time? (with direct way of confirmation; mostly you're asking it coz you're annoyed and confused of what time you'll be doing a thing or be meeting a person)

anong oras na = what time is it (you're asking for time, sometime been asked in a pleasant way or just asking plainly)


----------



## Roshini

oh, sige, sige. Naiintindihan ko na ngayon. Salamat ha wEI-wEI. Sige. 

Regards


----------

